# Roland GX-24 Cutter/Illustrator Plug-In



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am having trouble getting the plug-in for illustrator CS2 to work with this Roland cutter. Josh had e-mailed me a link, but I downloaded that and it did not work. I have customers waiting for work, so need to figure this out as soon as possible. Anyone that can help me, it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Are you still stuck? 

If your looking for the Mac plug in for Illustrator CS2 (I am using CS now)

http://www.rolanddga.com/asd/support...pt=&modelmenu=

When it is installed, open illustrator and open the menu "Windows" at the top of your screen, look for "CutStudio plug-in" to bring the tool pallet out.

Tell me were you are at in the process and I will try to help.


----------

